# Gaston Cty CCW



## tropicmaster

Man you have to go stand right in front of the jail intake door to fill out your paperwork! We got to see a nice cross section of Gastonia residents this afternoon while we were doing our applications. Good news though- the clerk said the permits are running about 3 weeks right now.


----------



## Barryd

Gives you a good perspective of just exactly what we are up against. 

Barry


----------



## tropicmaster

going into the 4th week-I'm thinking the girl was being overly optimistic! lol


----------

